# Oral Turinabol cycle?



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone have any advice on this? Something I'm interested in the future.

Been looking on the net and people have been saying it's good with few sides.

Looking to lose BF whilst maintain/build muscle mass, also it seems a lot of the gains are kept.

Thanks


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

everything you said is true, so what is it exactly you want to know? ideal cycle is 6 - 8 weeks 60mg-80mg a day, gains expected are 7 - 10lbs of lean gains for first cycle


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

tim19 said:


> everything you said is true, so what is it exactly you want to know? ideal cycle is 6 - 8 weeks 60mg-80mg a day, gains expected are 7 - 10lbs of lean gains for first cycle


Ahh thankss for the reply mate, is PCT needed? Nolvadex is it? Some say because it's mild PCT isn't needed or is this my misunderstanding?

I take it can be a good sole cycle, and lose BF at the same time with fasted cardio then standard weight training.

Also some posts I have seen suggest 40mg for first cycle, just don't want to over do it.

Cheers!


----------



## frankiedawrench (Feb 28, 2008)

im on it right now, 100mg a day. day 7 i think. not noticed a lot yet which is worrying. if this was dbol right now i'd have noticed it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chelios said:


> Ahh thankss for the reply mate, is PCT needed? Nolvadex is it? Some say because it's mild PCT isn't needed or is this my misunderstanding?
> 
> I take it can be a good sole cycle, and lose BF at the same time with fasted cardio then standard weight training.
> 
> ...


I would 100% do a pct with it and from what i have read, 40mg wont yield anywhere near as many gains as 80mg......


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

chelios said:


> Ahh thankss for the reply mate, is PCT needed? Nolvadex is it? Some say because it's mild PCT isn't needed or is this my misunderstanding?
> 
> I take it can be a good sole cycle, and lose BF at the same time with fasted cardio then standard weight training.
> 
> ...


You will need to run Clomid and Nolva next day after your last tab for PCT.

Agree with Kieren on the 80mg - that is what I did for 8 weeks.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> You will need to run Clomid and Nolva next day after your last tab for PCT.
> 
> Agree with Kieren on the 80mg - that is what I did for 8 weeks.


Good gains then mate? Did you keep the gains most importantly, I'm not looking to use gear on a regular, just for boosts now and then, so if I kept atleast say half the gains I'd be happy.

I'd probs go with Nolva then as PCT.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

chelios said:


> Good gains then mate? Did you keep the gains most importantly, I'm not looking to use gear on a regular, just for boosts now and then, so if I kept atleast say half the gains I'd be happy.
> 
> I'd probs go with Nolva then as PCT.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


So a few of us suggest you run clomid and nolva but you decide to run just nolva :cursing: - your choice mate.

Had very nice gains and yes kept them  , do not expect massive gains though.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> So a few of us suggest you run clomid and nolva but you decide to run just nolva :cursing: - your choice mate.
> 
> Had very nice gains and yes kept them  , do not expect massive gains though.


Sorry my bad, my eyes are just about open, I'd run both of course.

Definitely going to look into doing it then.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

frankiedawrench said:


> im on it right now, 100mg a day. day 7 i think. not noticed a lot yet which is worrying. if this was dbol right now i'd have noticed it.


Gains start coming on toward the end of the cycle with tbol. I did 80mg ED for 10 weeks. Absolutley love the stuff


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> Gains start coming on toward the end of the cycle with tbol. I did 80mg ED for 10 weeks. Absolutley love the stuff


Thanks mate, just going to look around for it now. ( I know I'm not allowed to ask so wont)

Feedback is all good.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

TBOL = FAIL


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

sizar said:


> TBOL = FAIL


How comes you say that?


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry mate, I also can't see a point to use TBOL on his own. I won't say that TBOL = FAIL but gains can be much better if you stack it . I understand when people use solo Test or any other inject.. and don't want to use orals because they are worried about damage to their liver. Change your mind


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking liked mixed reviews then, some say wont do much and no point alone, some saying you get good keepable gains. Hmmmmm ...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

chelios said:


> Looking liked mixed reviews then, some say wont do much and no point alone, some saying you get good keepable gains. Hmmmmm ...


Sizar had a bad experience with Tbol mg: but everyone is different.

Loads of people have run it on there own - you will only know if it is good for you by running it 

I think it is a good starter but like I said your gains will come from eating, training and rest - it is no wonder tab.


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> Sizar had a bad experience with Tbol mg: but everyone is different.
> 
> Loads of people have run it on there own - you will only know if it is good for you by running it
> 
> I think it is a good starter but like I said your gains will come from eating, training and rest - it is no wonder tab.


If you can afford just replace Turinabol with 60-80mg of Anavar and even without training you'll get rid of some body fat but for gains you still have train hard


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess your right Dagman, I'd like to think my diet is pretty good, I'm consuming 200-250g of protein a day, train hard, getting good sleep so just want that boost.

Viking a friend also suggested running var instead at a lower dosage, said I'd see better gains too.

Just after some lean mass while reducing or maintaining body fat, and obviously try and keep the gains.

Thanks again.


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

I am very doubt that solo Anavar in doses 20-30mg will do any good for gains.

By the way,next month I'll move from the North to London.Probably I'll need your advice later


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes bad experience .. never touch that stuff again lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

viking777uk said:


> I am very doubt that solo Anavar in doses 20-30mg will do any good for gains.
> 
> By the way,next month I'll move from the North to London.Probably I'll need your advice later


Agree here, at that low dose it would not be worth it, just like Tbol it needs to be a high dose.

So your choice - Anavar or Tbol (Tbol is more expensive than Anavar, so that is worth thinking about if cash is an issue)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> UKWolverine has a log on here that shows low doses or mild drugs can be effective depending on your goals.
> 
> Also do you not mean Anavar is more expensive?


I am sure a low dose could be just as effective, just going on my experience of Tbol.

Price - just going by my source from a year ago and Tbol was more expensive than Anavar. If I am wrong on that, then correct me


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> Both are pretty pricey.


Agree there mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm looking into doing another course soon and have looked into Tbol but it's very pricey at the moment, comparable to Anavar. I'm most likely to do another Dbol only course but i'm tempted by the Tbol as i've heard good things.

I didn't balloon on Dbol with water retention but i'd say i retained 50% of what i gained muscle wise with it. Tbol is obviously leaner gains from what you boys say.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

viking777uk said:


> I am very doubt that solo Anavar in doses 20-30mg will do any good for gains.
> 
> By the way,next month I'll move from the North to London.Probably I'll need your advice later


Nice mate, any advice etc needed just send me a message man!

Also guys, from what I've seen and heard anavar will cost quite a bit more, but it's a longer course right, or can it be run well on a 4 week course and keeping the gains?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't talk prices mate.

Better delete that.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Can't talk prices mate.
> 
> Better delete that.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Tbol is good as is var - var under 40 (a lowest dose) does nothing 40- 80 is good . gains - super gains in strength, can gain you a little muscle , hardens up what you have- is its strength and small gains - without bloat, less shutdown, few sides, good percentage of gains kept, not that toxic for an oral then ideal- same much i say for t bol bigger gains less strength and a little more toxic- depending on length of cycle - 6 - 8 weeks reasonable time frames- Pct required for both clomid and nolva- drink shti loads of water , eat alot- clean, up from usual intake- and sleep- you will notice a change and within your requirements i think- give it a go is the only way you will find out for sure- not in the system for long so can always stop- ensure you have pct in hand before starting - better than last week of the course and you hear - cant get any trevor just got done we've all ran out


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> Tbol is good as is var - var under 40 (a lowest dose) does nothing 40- 80 is good . gains - super gains in strength, can gain you a little muscle , hardens up what you have- is its strength and small gains - without bloat, less shutdown, few sides, good percentage of gains kept, not that toxic for an oral then ideal- same much i say for t bol bigger gains less strength and a little more toxic- depending on length of cycle - 6 - 8 weeks reasonable time frames- Pct required for both clomid and nolva- drink shti loads of water , eat alot- clean, up from usual intake- and sleep- you will notice a change and within your requirements i think- give it a go is the only way you will find out for sure- not in the system for long so can always stop- ensure you have pct in hand before starting - better than last week of the course and you hear - cant get any trevor just got done we've all ran out


Cheers for that too mate, may just give Tbol oral a try, as I do want some solid lean gains, then run var before my holiday next year.


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree here, at that low dose it would not be worth it, just like Tbol it needs to be a high dose.
> 
> So your choice - Anavar or Tbol (Tbol is more expensive than Anavar, so that is worth thinking about if cash is an issue)


Sorry mate, in this case you are completely wrong because anavar is nearly twice more expensive than turinabol.

I am not allowed to provide prices and compare them here but I'll send PM.


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

chelios said:


> Nice mate, any advice etc needed just send me a message man!
> 
> Also guys, from what I've seen and heard anavar will cost quite a bit more, but it's a longer course right, or can it be run well on a 4 week course and keeping the gains?


Thanks mate,i'll do when i move. Plus I am not a big fun of short courses. 4 weeks course is only enough to cut your natural testosteron producion Why don't you want to include Test in your course and make it longer.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

viking777uk said:


> Thanks mate,i'll do when i move. Plus I am not a big fun of short courses. 4 weeks course is only enough to cut your natural testosteron producion Why don't you want to include Test in your course and make it longer.


I'm still new to gear research to be honest, what would be the benefit of test? and can this be done with orals?

PM me if it's easier mate.

Cheers. Defo want to start next month or 2.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

viking777uk said:


> Sorry mate, in this case you are completely wrong because anavar is nearly twice more expensive than turinabol.
> 
> I am not allowed to provide prices and compare them here but I'll send PM.


As I said earlier, I am only going on what I was told the price was.

Maybe it comes down to area/source.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

chelios said:


> I'm still new to gear research to be honest, what would be the benefit of test? and can this be done with orals?
> 
> PM me if it's easier mate.
> 
> Cheers. Defo want to start next month or 2.


Need to inject.

The thread below is an option, but have no idea if it works if you don't want to inject:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77807-trendflow-testosterone-gel.html


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Need to inject.
> 
> The thread below is an option, but have no idea if it works if you don't want to inject:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77807-trendflow-testosterone-gel.html


I see, not ready to go down that route yet, maybe being a big wuss!

Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Sy. said:


> There is an oral test.. Anidrol.. heard its a bit useless unless used in high doses but then cost could become an issue


My fear of injecting is the fact that 1. I don't know many people who are on gear, and the people I don't live near and secondly, incase I mess up!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Done some more research lads, think I'ma go for it next month, starting begining october time.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone in this thread had experience with paperturin or anything similar?


----------



## scottomus0 (Jun 4, 2010)

you'll def need to overcome the needle fear bro, cant stick to orals forever!

tbol shouldnt be too bad to start with, dont expect too much though.

should look at an AI just incase your gyno prone, you never no!!

anavar would be a better choice but as said, is verry pricey compared to tbol.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm now thinking of just using some GH anyway, for a little boost, and isn't to pricey really?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 10, 2010)

I too am considering a OT cycle as opposed to anavar, Ive done tons of research on both, and this is the only forum where i see everybody reccomend nolva AND clomid for PCT. Im wondering why the both, as nolva being much stronger and should suffice to bring natural test up... a clomid and nolva pct for oral turinabol seems harsh, side effect wise, from the clomid of course. Im here to learn so please correct me bros.


----------

